# 2 router hinternander schalten



## fabphp (22. März 2005)

halle,
ich habe das vergnügen in unserem haus wlan zu installieren. nun habe ich einen router der ans modem angeschlossen ist und von diesen noch ein wlan-router abgeht. nun wollt ich fragen wie ich die einstellungen der beiden machen muss. sprich eigentlich nur die einstellungen dür den wlanrouter denn der ander läuft ja einwandfrei mit dhcp.
der 2. router soll also nur für wlan zuständig sein.
vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## generador (23. März 2005)

Du musst dem WLAN Router sagen das der Standartgateway der erste Router ist also z.B. 192.168.0.1 und am besten ne feste IP zuweisen die im selben Subnet liegt (hier 192.168.0.222 z.B.)
Unter Verbindung
Bei meinem Router kann ich einstellen das meine Verbindung keine daten benötigt (Am besten in der Anleitung kucken da steht das drinne)


----------



## uemit1981 (23. März 2005)

Das ist ganz einfach. Du nimmst beim W-Lan Router die einstellungen für DHCP usw raus. Dann versetzt du die beiden Netzwerkgeräte in einen IP-Kreis z.B. Router: 192.168.0.1 W-Lan Router: 192.168.0.2
 Das wars schon. Habe das selbe hier zuhause und es läuft. Habe mir es aber bissel schwieriger gemacht. Ich router mein W-Lan. Aber das brauchst du nicht. Das da oben geht ohne probleme.


----------



## fabphp (24. März 2005)

hi, danke für die antworten
so habe ich es auch gemacht. 
erster router (dhcp) hat die 192.168.123.254 im subnet 255.255.255.255 und der wlan-router (statisch) hat die 192.168.123.253 im geichen subnet. dem wlan-router habe ich als standard gateway die ip des ersten routers gegeben. soweit wie ihr es beschrieben habt. ich kann den den ersten router auch pingen aber ich bekommen keine verbindung ins internet. liegt das vielleicht an den dns einstellungen oder so? ich kann auch nicht übers wlan an die router-konfiguration des ersten routers.
zudem kann ich noch wan adressen beim wlan-router einstellen. brauch ich das oder kann ich das auf 0 stellen?

kurz noch zur technischen seite: kabel vom modem in wan eingang des ersten routers (d-link) und von einem ausgang kabel zum wan eingang vom wlan-router (sitecom). brauch ich da evtl. ein cross-overkabel? habe so was gelesen.

ich weiss echt nicht wo da der fehler sein soll.


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

Wieso sind denn deine Router im Klasse-D Netz?(255.255.255.255)
 Im Klasse-D netz kannst du fast keine Hosts beherbergen.
  Du hast doch sicherlich die möglichkeit die IPs der Router zu ändern oder?
  Nimm Am besten den Bereich 192.168.0.1-X und die Subnetmask in 255.255.255.0. Somit hast du 254 Host zur verfügung.
 Im W-LAN Router musst du kein Gateway einstellen da diese beiden Router im selben netz sind. Dies kann nur erforderlich sein, wenn 2 netze hast und die in verschiedenen ip-kreisen sind.
  Nimm mal das GW raus und teste es mal. Sollte normalerweise funktionieren.
  Gruß


----------



## fabphp (24. März 2005)

ohhh mansen
ich kann am ersten router die subnet nicht ändern (d-link Multi-Functional Broadband NAT Router (R1.93s))
was ärgerlich.
kann ich denn im d-netz nicht 254 abzüglich der router unterbringen?


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

Hmm Kenne mich da mit Klasse-D nicht aus, da die dinger für "bestimmte" sachen definiert sind. Wüsste auf anhieb auch nicht für was. Die IPs dieser klasse fangen in der Regel auch mir 254 oder 255 an also fast genau so wie die Subnetmask.


----------



## fabphp (24. März 2005)

aber komisch das ich die nicht in en c-netz ändern kann.
und reichen müsste ein d-netz an hosts auf jeden fall auch. ich glaub nicht das das ganze problem daran liegt. 
dank dir auf jeden fall für deine hilfe


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

Es kann aber sein. Eine Klasse C IP Adresse und ein Klasse D Subnetzmaske lassen nur einen host zu.
 Pingen konntest du oder?


----------



## fabphp (24. März 2005)

ja pingen kann ich beide router über wlan, über kabel aber nur den ersten router und nicht den wlan-router.
was belibt mir denn dann noch? muss ich 2 netzwerke machen?
es könnte aber auch sein, da ich ja pingen kann nur nicht vom router weiter ins internet komme das ich ein crossover kabel zwischen den routern brauch oder?


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

Also von der IP stimmt das ja, haben die beiden router die selbe subnetmask?
 Daran kann vielleicht der verbindungsaufbau scheitern.


----------



## fabphp (24. März 2005)

ja haben sie aber wie gesagt ein klasse D netz 255.255.255.255
und das hatte auch immer tadellos mit vielen hosts über kabel geklappt. oder besser gesagt klappt zum glück immer noch, sonst wär ich nicht hier


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

irgendwie wirft das mein wissen durcheinander 
 Von der bitmusterfolge solltest du mit der ip eigentlich nur einen host haben dürfen 
 Muss mir nochmal die klassen angucken merk ich gerade


----------



## fabphp (24. März 2005)

ja bei 255.255.255.0 hat man 256 host adressen zur verfügung, also komplette 8 bit für host und 24 für netzwerk.
im d netz hat man aber dann 24 für host und nur die ersten 8 bit für netzwerkadresse. ist wie du schon oben meintest ein spezielles netz. schimpft sich auch multicast. is ja auch richtig fürs routing. 
wenn die letzten 8 bit 128 wären hätte ich 2 netze oder? einmal von 0-127 und von 128-255.
aber was das jetzt für mein problem bedeutet weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

Wenn du 8 bits hast kannst du 2hoch8 rechnen kannst. Naja egal.
 Also dein Problem muss in der Konfig sein. Das mit den IPs hätten wir ja geklärt. Das dumme ist einfach, dass die menüs und die einstellungen nicht genormt sind und somit die einstellungen sich von router zu router ändern.


----------



## fabphp (24. März 2005)

ja stimm dir vollkommen zu.
ich werd dann wohl viele kabel durchs haus legen müssen oder statt dem router einen switch besorgen der alles so nimmt wie es ist. ist wohl das einfachste, wenn auch nicht toll. hab dann halt ausgaben fürn switch/hub und nen router übrig. ärgerlich.
trotzdem danke nochmal. was machst du als netzwerkadmin?Studierst du Informatik oder so?


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

Sorry, dass ich dir nicht helfen konnte.
 ALso ich studiere nicht. Ist für mich sinnlos da ich im studium nicht annähernd das gelernt habe oder würde was ich in den schulungen meiner zertifikate übermittelt bekommen habe.
 Momentan arbeite ich in einem Datahouse was mehrere Autohausketten betreut. Will aber in den bereich Consulting für Netzwerke und Systeme. Ist viel interessanter. Mal sehen, wenns klappen sollte habe ich eine Chance bei Schlund und Partner (1&1, Freenet, GMX) oder in einigen Conuslting betrieben in NRW unter zu kommen.
 Als Netzwerk- oder/und Systemadministrator hat man viel zutun. Es gibt mehrere router von cisco u.a. oder Linux kisten die auch zuwendung brauchen, Mailserver, Domain Controller usw. Natürlich gibt es da dann noch die benutzer mit sonderwünschen für die man nicht immer alles tun muss oder kann aber wenn der chef mal vor der tür steht und will was ganz spezielles wird daraus ganz schnell ein projekt. Man hat wirklich viel zutun als admin und es macht wirklich spass solange man admin ist und sich um die server kümmert. Wenn man allerdings im support ist darf man so kack sachen machen wie PCs installieren, desktop symbole einrichten usw. Gottseidank ist unser gesamtes netzwerk von der ferne administrier bar. Daher erleichtert sich unser aufgabenfeld.
  Gruß


----------



## fabphp (24. März 2005)

hört sich wirklich interessant an.
hab grad mal das ganze umgesteckt und nur mit dem wlan-router versucht; das problem ist ich hab das passwort vergessen. das heisst erst mal provider kontaktieren und und und.
ne wasn stress 
falls die noch was einfallen sollte kannst dich ja hier melden.
machs gut und viel erfolg bei deiner laufbahn


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

danke sehr, dir auch alles gute 
 Gruß


----------

